# body hair



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm still concerned about the body hair post. Now why is it, that women have to trim their pubic hair, but men don't have to trim theirs? I wish all the men here would shave there just once so they can walk around for a week and know the torture that is razor burn. I challenge you men to try it, I promise it will grow back. It can even be kinda sexy.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't think women have to do that, it is up to women whether to shave one's pubes or not. Indeed if a man insists that his girlfriend should shave her privates and doesn't give up - in that case I think it is time to put that boyfriend to a recycle bin and find a new one. And the same can be said about shaving one's legs.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

It's just a social convention I guess. 
Although I would agree that there shouldn't be double standards in a relationship. If your boyfriend's a smelly fat slob with bad personal hygiene, than for him to expect you to groom your pubic hair is clearly unacceptable. 
Generally though I think that both sexs should groom their pubic hair, but it's not really that important.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

(just lying in wait for Dreamer to get involved with this thread. At which point I will pounce  )

For what it's worth, I'm fine with the........European, or French look for women. Nothing wrong with going with what God gave you. Especially considering how furry I am.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

men look like plucked chicken without pubic hair :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

some men actually do trim that region, just like some men shave or trim their chest hairs.

I think if a female doesn't shave that region, that she should at least trim it so that it looks clean. A jungle is a big NO NO as far as im concerned, lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

It's O.K. Bro. Though I think it's kinda weird for a guy, you wanna keep shaving your nether regions - go for it. 
Don't let dream's chicken envy get you down.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

i think i'm going to vomit...

my god, people...can't anything be left to the imagination anymore...must everything be reduced to the disgustingly literal? Am i the only one who feels yucky talking about this kind of stuff...

"I've got this rash under by testacles...do you think i should still shave my pubes there?" <shudder>...<gag>...<vomit>

And for you jackals about to pound on me with your "Well, you don't have to come to this thread then sebastian!", i have nothing against the thread per se, but just society in general...it's like those female empowerment girl-bands like that "Now You Suck..." song that was all the rage about a decade ago. I don't want to hear about that kind of stuff. It's just too damn intimate or something. Why does everything have to be spelled out? What happened to mystery...the female goddess...that kind of thing. We used to speak of roses and birds and chocolate covered espresso beans...now we talk about "pubes", maxi pads, and our various rashes.

Pull yourselves out of the gutter, ye literal concubines!

s.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

Atta boy Sebastian. Agree completely. Though I still want Dreamer to get involved here. I could have soooo much fun


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> some men actually do trim that region, just like some men shave or trim their chest hairs.
> 
> *I think if a female doesn't shave that region, that she should at least trim it so that it looks clean. A jungle is a big NO NO as far as im concerned, lol*


First of all, *Sebastian, God Bless you, LOL* -- some common decency!

*Bro*, another comment about how "you like your women." You again seem to talk about them as objects.

*SC* all I hear is that song, "Don't touch that!" LOLOLOLOL. It's used in a commercial about germ on TV. Who wrote that and what is it REALLY about, LOL?

Don't know what you're hoping I'll say here, but suffice it to say, *there are certain areas of a man's or a woman's body that I like being left as Nature intended.* I love ya' dude. 8)

I thought of something horrible last night about this discussion. Pedophiles prefer only prepubescent children -- girls or boys. As soon as they have genital hair (forigive me Sebastian, LOL, really!) the pedophile rejects them -- they are becoming adults.

No, I'm not calling anyone here a pedophile, but to be honest, again, I feel most comfortable au naturelle. That doesn't mean I stench, LOL.

Oh this is truly ridiculous, LOLOLOL.
But it's keeping me from taking a nap.

God Forgive Me.
L,
D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Ah, and I forgot to mention:

In one's youth, one does stupid things. *Enneagirl's* post might sum that up for me, LOLOLOLOL. :shock:

ONLY ONCE, NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I'll try to say this as tastefully as possible. When women do at least some trim work in their nether regions, it makes it easier and more enjoyable for men to partake in a certain activity. It is also better hygiene which helps in aforementioned activity. I would never say a total shave would be necessary.

I think a lot of guys are starting to do some grooming down there these days. I actually had a conversation with my pals about this a couple of weeks ago and was surprised how many people do that. I think the general consensus was that shaving is stupid but a little trim work is just good manners and better for women when it comes to another particluar activity.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

lighten up sebastian, everything in life doesn't have all romantic and symbolic. Now on the body hair thing. With my ex boyfriend, I used to shave my legs literally twice a day. Once in the morning, and once at night when I went to see him b/c I would start getting stubble. Twice a day ladies. Was I in love or what? And my other regions. But I didn't shave them twice a day. It's so much fun being single and not having to worry about all that stuff BUT lately I'm wanting to trim it (I've been shopping for trimmer thing's) because it does sometimes feel cleaner. The one thing I always shave regardless of anything is my arm pits. Sorry for the crude post. I just wanted to point out the double standard with men. Also Dreamer, some people do think it looks weird to wax the whole region because they feel like they look like a little girl. It does look kinda weird. Some men feel that way too but I think most men like it trimmed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

I can't say that I speak for most men, but I do at least speak for this man - it's fine either way. It's great either way actually. Honest. So much of what women do in the name of ....... being attractive to men is really being done for other reasons. Example - why do women tend to worry more than men about what they wear? Answer - because they are dressing up for other women. I don't know if it's competition or what, but most men, and I think I'm safe with this generalization, would be just as happy with a women in faded jeans and a t-shirt as they would a woman in a thousand dollar dress. It's the same with make-up. Ladies - you are doing that for each other, not for guys. For one thing - we want to know what you really look like, and for another..... I like women to be as natural as possible. I want to know them for who they are, both physically and emotionally. 
One final comment about ........ trimming in the nether regions. Just remember - the more you do it, the more you HAVE to do it. Just ask my wife 


p.s. I am disappointed with your response Dreamer. Nothing there that I can really make fun of. Oh well. I'm sure I will have other opportunities 
:twisted:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

This whole thread has me ROARING, but Gimpy, you win the prize for being a true gentleman. Thank you. I enjoyed your post, LOL, seriously.
Sigh. 8)


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

> p.s. I am disappointed with your response Dreamer. Nothing there that I can really make fun of. Oh well. I'm sure I will have other opportunities :twisted:


And HOWLING again.

I honestly didn't know what you want me to say. Yer scarin' the 'ell outta' me.

Sometimes I really enjoy "That's Life." Best section on the board. :shock:


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

enneagirl, It's simple...do whatever you feel most comfortable with. Issues like this are a good boyfriend filter....if a man thinks you're obliged to be any way other than nature intended then he's obviously a shallow prick with a barbie doll fetish. Find another man who values what's important, not the length of your curly clock springs.


----------



## revdoc (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm confused - are some people suggesting that a completely shaved pubic area shouuld be the *norm*? If so I find it quite bizarre, because when I was growing up it would have been considered very strange. Surely it's a trend led by pornography? 
I think it's a sign that some men want women to be children, and the fear of body hair in general is a sign that humans don't want to be reminded that they are animals.
I would be quite disturbed to go bed with a woman with no pubic hair. It would get some getting used to. I regret that I grew up conditioned to prefer hairless legs and armpits on a woman. To extend this baldness fetish any further seems ridiculous to me.[/b]


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I like my hair the way it is!

I shave my legs though

Anyone with a bald fetish need not apply


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Rev, I think it really came in style when everyone started talking about the Brazilian wax. It was in all the fashion magazines, etc. About 10 or less years ago. Actually porn probably did start it because in the 80's in porn women were au natural but now everyone is completely bald down there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

Um...no. Shaving certain areas of the body has been done since the invention of shaving. Historically speaking, it was supposedly quite the rage amongst Roman women, for example. Which is a bit scary, considering what they must have used as razors. In Victorian times, women in upper income classes regularly did it in the name of hygiene. Going back almost that far................when I was a wee lad back in school, it seems most of the women I ....... knew, found need to shave. Either completely or in some foofy pattern. 
There is nothing new under the sun. 
And again, more often the not, the reason(s) some women choose to do that has less to do with men than other factors.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I meant when going "bald" came back in style for bikini areas.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

My only point was - it never went "out" of style.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

disclaimer to sebastian.. squeemish people should never read my posts. or posts entitled 'pubic hair'.

oi... im getting the feeling that yall think i have a manageire of dreadlocks betwixt my legs. this is false and i need to clear it up even though it really shouldnt f#cking matter what i have going on between my legs.. and that is my main arguement but unfortunately because of 'ill-informed' sexist ramblings it all goes south literally. for the record people.. sleepy shaves her nether regions. there is one member here that can vouch for this. ive been doing it for so long i cant remember when it started but my family is very very big on hygiene for vanity purposes. (both my parents were models for crying out loud) :roll:

i guess ive just come to a point where i dont see why its so neccisary. i for one.. HATE SMELLS. any smell even cologne(gaaaaaaaaag) i just dont like to smell stuff. i shower like 3 times a day because its so hot here. im about as clean as you can possibly get. but i really dont like being anal or having this anal mentality cause its silly. i now can see the futility in it. and i dont like doing things for the wrong reasons. and if im shaving my pubes into a little heart because im trying to attract oversexed jerkoffs with visions of prepubescent 7 year olds dancing in their heads.. then something is seriously OFF.

i will probably keep shaving it for now and i really dont know what the future holds so i cant safely say that one day i WILL have rasta pubes, but who knows and really for the love of saint olaf...

*WHO T/F CARES * :roll:


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

sc......i think you are totally correct that women in relationships dress more for other women than the man they are with.......it does seem like some kind of competition to try to look your best.....

.....and as for the brazilian here in the uk its suppose to be the way to look....i tret myself to a trimmer shortley after xmas cause i was pissed off with bushiness.....unfortunately i had an accident with it and am i bit repulsed....luckly my other half doesnt mind it.....he himself trims but the only reason i apply that bald on men look like plucked chicken is from when my other half had the snip.....bald and swollen is really not a good look.....

.....any how now with my extreme lack of hair have to go to the docs for a smear which i am really trying to put off due to pure embarrasment......but there you go.....next time i do trim i might remember to put a blade on...me been a hairdresser and all


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

Well, might as well throw my two cents into this one. It's a pretty crazy thread. I'm really diggin it. Ok anyway. I remain pretty hairless. When I was not in a relationship I was pretty hairy because A. there was no point, and B. there was no point. But now that I am with somebody and we are pretty sexual I shave off everything besides my head hair that is. It's just easier to keep a clean slate... down there. No guy wants to spend an hour digging around in a furry jungle trying to find... you know.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

OH and my boyfriend is completely shaven... and I like it.  It's hot. And it really comes in handy... for when... you know... well no hairs in your mouth... you get what I mean

hahahaahah!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

not being one to beat around the bush :lol:

I would imagine to shave or not to shave is a cultural thing as well as a trend.

Today as far as I know in western society it's acceptable for women to shave for the purpose of wearing swimmers/bathers what ever you call them.
A couple of decades ago when I was a hippie it became a trend for hippie styled women not to shave any body parts.
Actually there were a heap more men with beads ,all trying to look like Jesus.

The thing is some people have a lot more body hair than others.
Asians have a clear advantage here.
Honestly, I guess due to conditioning I couldn't stand my hairy legs or hairy anything else and I'm not particularly hairy.

Obviously it's about personal choice.
No way in hell would I go onto a crowded beach these days without a shave unless it were a nudest beach which I wouldn't go to any more anyway.........been there done that.......been there done the hair thing as well.

Enngirl maybe you need to change your method.Get some of that hair remover.............chafing is not good

These are modern times we live in.

I meant to say "men with beards" lol they had beads as well,we all did!
I'm so bad at this way of communicating,bloody modern world


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I think it can be hot when men shave too. It feels smooth...


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

im just happy that im finally with someone that doesnt care.. and i have the OPTION to go either way. love should never EVER be conditional. if it is then it isnt love PERIOD. sure when you love someone you change things to make that other person happier, but it should never be one sided. if my man wants me to do something he better damn well be willing to do the same thing himself. thats the problem women face today. men who want their cake and eat it too, but not willing to fork over the same.

i think people in general need to rethink what is really important. so much emphasis is put on the face and the body no one seems to care what is in a persons heart. the most popular gift parents give to their teen daughters nowdays is plastic surgery procedures. this is a major MAJOR red flag. even when i was growing up.. the focus was always on my appearance. my family insisted that the goal of my life was to be miss hawaii. i had the look the height the tits.. i had it all the total package. i feel like such a failure because i didnt take the path they choose for me. in fact i did whatever i could to rebel from that. i just decided one day that i didnt like the attention i was getting.. it made me feel slimy and disgusted that guys checked me out simply because i was HOT and not because i was MALIA. they could care less who i was. and being that i had SOOO f#cking much going on in my head, i just couldnt understand it. maybe if i was a complete IDIOT like most of the hos at my school i would have been in heaven. but it completely turned me off.

the day that i went all tank girl and shaved my head did i finally feel like ME. not some idealized version of the PERFECT GIRL. because everyones heads turned and jaws dropped and they finally started noticing that however freaky.. there WAS A PERSON INSIDE ME. it felt f#cking fantastic. and ive never looked back since.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

the best kind of girl is one with both beauty & intelligence, but at least from my experiences this is a rare thing to come accross.


----------



## *Alex (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey sleepingbeauty

Your name means "HAIR" in Greek, thought it was amusing ... dont know if you knew that.

oh and my opinion ... there are about a million more important things about a person than what they do with their pubic hair.

Alex


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

sleepingbeauty said:


> i just decided one day that i didnt like the attention i was getting.. it made me feel slimy and disgusted that guys checked me out simply because i was HOT and not because i was MALIA. they could care less who i was. -- the day that i went all tank girl and shaved my head did i finally feel like ME.


Hi sleepingbeauty, I just wanna say I understand you 100 %. As a little girl I wanted long hair but it never grew till I was a young adult. First I was delighted, but after some time I became fed up bc of all the guys who just saw my looks but not me. I hated it when guys in the dance parties came to me and tried to impress me, obviously with only one thing in their mind. I felt like I was only a blond Barbie sex object for them, and I just wanted to be ME and dance and have a good time at dance parties, not having to talk polite chit-chat and try to get rid of all those jerks.

So once I came home after one rave party, I was so fed up of all that sh*t that I asked my boyfriend where are the scissors, I'm gonna cut my hair off. He feared I will regret that next morning, so he hided them from me. But I took a kitchen knife instead and cut my hair short with it. And I felt so GOOD next day! A couple of days after that incident I went to the barber shop to finish the job. And I felt so different with my short cut hair, I felt stronger and no object for anyone!

Nowadays my hair has grown again and I have dreadlocks. The funny thing with this is the fact that soon after I got my rasta hair, black men started to behave toward me like those Finnish jerks before. "Do you like reggae? Would you like to come to a reggae party with me? Blah blah blah sh*t talk how beautiful I am etc." And though I told I have a boyfriend, it had no effect for them. Until... I decided that next time some "neekeri"* comes to me, I say something rude to him like: "Do you really think that all blond Finnish women with dreadlocks are easy? You're deadly wrong. My outer appearance doesn't make me a 'make love not war' 60's relict. Have some respect and now go FAR away pleeeze...?"

And a miracle happened - no black guy has never tried to approach me anymore. Do guys sense my attitude from far away or what, I don't know. But nowadays I have decided I won't be polite toward any jerks anymore, and I haven't seen them...anymore. I am so happy! :twisted:

(* This thing has made me a racist toward all jerks, both Finns and others. If I meet friendly black people, for example the ex-room mate of mine, who was a Ghanian woman, of coz I don't consider them as neekeri/mukku/whatever Finnish mocking word for black jerks.)


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

> im just happy that im finally with someone that doesnt care.. and i have the OPTION to go either way. love should never EVER be conditional. if it is then it isnt love PERIOD. sure when you love someone you change things to make that other person happier, but it should never be one sided. if my man wants me to do something he better damn well be willing to do the same thing himself. thats the problem women face today. men who want their cake and eat it too, but not willing to fork over the same.


That sums it up perfectly. I completely agree.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

Man, I'm hairy all over, though us black guys tend not to be as hairy as you white guys. I grow a beard out from time to time, and I have a long goatee, moustache, etc. complete with Magnum P.I. chest hair. I look like the Tasmanian devil. I can't shave with a razor because I get awful razor bumps, so I always have beard stubble. I have no girlfriend to complain about it. I am going bald very slowly, so the place I have the least hair is actually my scalp.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Privateer - thanks for giving me a good laugh! You're funny with your bald-to-be Tasmanian devil post! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks, Ninnu 

But I was dead serious about all of that.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

It is so ironic though, for you guys, the place you want hair the most is on your head, but you end up getting it most everywhere else!

Hairyness (sp?) isn't so bad on darker skins because it just doesn't look as obvious. For instance, I'm quite pale skinned, and I hate the hair on my arms but if I put fake tan on the hairs don't bother me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2005)

Very true. Pale people with dark hair who are very hirsute can sometimes seem to be wearing "gorilla sweaters." I laugh when I think of that phrase, because I've been at waterparks during the summer and seen guys that look like Zangief from Street Fighter II. Myself, I don't really look that hairy, mostly because I'm dark and my back is relatively hairless.
Yeah, it's funny, society seems to mostly promote female vanity, but one area where it definitely promotes male vanity is in the hair on our heads. A lot of guys just go, "no big deal", but it's easier for a black guy to go around with a shaved head than a white guy, unless the white guy is Bruce Willis or Yul Brynner.
Thankfully, women tend not to grow hair on their chests and backs like men do (phew!).


----------

